# Introducing



## Sliverfox (Mar 22, 2021)

Our new  puppy


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 22, 2021)

What a darling!

Give him/her lots of love and a hug and a kiss from me!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 22, 2021)

Adorableeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 22, 2021)

His name is Mac due to finding him over the internet.

Found   his  family in the  hills of NW Pa.
Was an adventure as we took off with out good directions.

Seems we can still find roads that are narrow & twisty,, country side we hadn't  traveled through before.
Trees haven't any leaves so you  could see far.

We saw his parents.
 I   liked  the looks of  the male dog,,large for a Boston Terrier
The female dog was thinner  & smaller.
Litter was 7 pups.

As we  looked at  this pup, the male dog  , who had been put in the puppy room  kept watching us.
Either looking over the half door or peeking  under it.
Wish I had my camera for that.


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2021)

What a handsome little fella he is!


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 22, 2021)

How nice for you.  Enjoy him.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2021)

Enjoy your precious boy! Love the name .. we had a Mackie


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2021)

*Cutie! *


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh! Oh! Oh!, I love him, sooooo cute; I want to hug him. I'm so happy for you Sliverfox, truly I am. I adore the Bostons

Wishing you many happy years of love and fun together.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 22, 2021)

MAC! He must be the Apple of your eye . . . (sorry)... 
He sure looks like a sweet little guy.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks,, everyone.

Our last  dog was 3 months old. when we got her.

I need to  get  re-schooled on raising a pup.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

awwwwwwww! such a cutie!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 22, 2021)

Great looking pup, congrats!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2021)

He's a little darling!  May you enjoy raising and spoiling him!


----------



## Jules (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello to sweetie pie Mac.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> He's a little darling!  May you enjoy raising and spoiling him!


Oh no no no . . . no spoiling please. We want a good well behaved pet who is fun to be around and a valued member of the family.
But I understand the desire to give him lots and lots of loving attention.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 24, 2021)

Slow  going   with this guy.
We are getting  good about catching  him before  too many accidents in the house.

We have a low step into house .
Lots of whining,"I can't  do that" .
Once  he does jump it it like  'any treats for that?'

Working  on getting him to stop chewing my fingers, hands.

Have to call the breeder,, she didn't  tell me what brand  wormier  to use.

I don't think his parent dogs were AKC registered,, have to ask that.


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2021)

I love the cute look on Mac's face. I've spoilt my labrador Puccini to excess.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 24, 2021)

@Sliverfox 
CONGRATULATIONS on YOUR BUNDLE OF JOY.
Be prepared.......Mac will have lots of LOVE for you......such a HANDSOME little guy.
I think i see a little sparkle of a devil in his eye.....lol.....lol.
He knows TREATS !!!!!!!!!! He'll have you trained in no time.
Your life and his life will be forever changed.
You've felt Mac's razor baby teeth, hope it won't be long to cure that.
ENJOY your TREASURE.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you ,MickaC.

I think  I see an improvement on the  nipping  of fingers  already.
He plays 'patty cake ' with me already.

For those that   don't  know Bostons ,, they will  pat the floor with their  front paws  when in a playful mood.

I've been holding up my hand , cupping  his  face.
He hits my hand with his front paws.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 25, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Slow  going   with this guy.
> We are getting  good about catching  him before  too many accidents in the house.
> 
> We have a low step into house .
> ...


id you have a Tractor Suply nearby, get some Drontal. It’s a broad spectrum dewormer for animals. You can also get it from a Pet store where it will be dog/cat specific, but it will be more expensive


----------



## Keesha (Mar 25, 2021)

Congratulations on your adorable new puppy. 
He’s so cute!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 25, 2021)

Mac is a fine looking fellow. Lucky you, and extra luck him 

we used to rescue very senior west highland terriers. Because of their ages, we never had them more than a year or two, but what wonderful gentlemen they were, each one giving us more love than we could have possibly imagined.

At any rate, we named all all of them Mac. Mac 1, Mac2, Mac3 etc.   So I adore his name


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks Kathleen,, smiling about  your  Macs..  
Was doing  something this morning... thought 'maybe I should have named him Zeke'?


----------

